# Looking to trade for a 3x magnifier



## lrs143 (Aug 21, 2014)

Anyone interested in some horse tradin'? I need a good 3x magnifier to use with my Aimpoint. Actually want an Elcan, but I can't go that route yet. Anyone interested?... let's talk.


----------



## lrs143 (Sep 12, 2014)

Made my trade. Got an Aimpoint 3X on a LaRue flip. Keeping the rear site on even though it has to be way forward. If I break my optics I'll at least have something.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 12, 2014)

You should be able to run both.  I run the EoTech and magnifier, with the magpul flip-up sites.  I can flip the magnifier to the side, then flip up my backup sites and get my site picture through the optic.  I also co-witness those backups with my eotech.


----------



## lrs143 (Sep 12, 2014)

Well thanks for making me try that Fox. I just looked at it before and decided it wouldn't work. Now the tip of my middle finger has a chunk missing from it and the nail is broken in half. Managed to gouge my wrist too so I look like I tried to slit it, but everything fits. Don't ask me how I managed to injure myself like this; it wasn't pretty.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 12, 2014)

lrs143 said:


> Well thanks for making me try that Fox. I just looked at it before and decided it wouldn't work. Now the tip of my middle finger has a chunk missing from it and the nail is broken in half. Managed to gouge my wrist too so I look like I tried to slit it, but everything fits. Don't ask me how I managed to injure myself like this; it wasn't pretty.
> View attachment 11615


You need to be smarter then the charging handle


----------



## lrs143 (Sep 12, 2014)

Actually it was a slip and the top rail basically became a cheese grater.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 13, 2014)

That setup looks much better now!  Glad I could be of assistance haha.  Now you have some scratches and bruises to tell your war stories at the bar as well.


----------

